# Mods/Tweaks after rooting your device



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello all,

First time posting, I am new to all this and would like to know since there is no CM for the bionic what other tweaks are you guys doing?


----------



## pjdegraz (Sep 26, 2011)

no CM yet :android-smile:


----------

